# Gamebox



## Jax (Jan 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Model: GBX-1001
> - NTSC/PAL output
> - CPU: GameBox dual-core 500MHz processor
> - Memory: 128MB
> ...



It actually doesn't look too bad. I'll wait for the reviews.

Link


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

Doesn't even support PS1


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 15, 2011)

You'd be better off buying an original Xbox and adding XBMC.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 15, 2011)

It support PS1 or not?


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 7, 2011)

Some video i found on youtube about this console :











Some guys seems to have received their console as i can see.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have it also, so far it's not that great.

Apart from the built in games, all you can do is playing GBA games via microSD (or playing retail GBA cartridge via the GBA Slot on it).

None of the files I tried (Neogeo, CPS-1 etc...) worked on microSD.

I hope the creators of this gamebox will soon release firmware updates or proper convertor for files or it will go fast on the closet...

That's sad since the device itself has a pretty impressive cpu + 128MB of ram (which is twice as much as the enhanced dingoo A330).

Like many chinese stuff: Good hardware, poor software.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 7, 2011)

Just ask them how to setup the microSD part.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 7, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Doesn't even support PS1
> QUOTE(SmokeFox @ Jan 15 2011, 01:51 AM) It support PS1 or not?



Its a MAME machine. Designed for running old Arcade ROMs. If they tried to release something for running PS1 ISOs you can guarantee they'd have lawsuits up the ass from Sony (and they _are_ lawsuit happy at the moment)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, at least it supports SNES games.
Any word on what the performance it with special chip games?


----------



## indask8 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Hey, at least it supports SNES games.
> Any word on what the performance it with special chip games?
> 
> There is no snes games built in, and you can't add them on microSD...
> ...



This is probably what I'll end up doing (since no one seem to want to send them an email), that company was pretty active at the time they were selling their ps3 dongle... but there is no update since 2010/12/08.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SFC means Super Famicom, no?


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 21, 2011)

Seems that some Spanish guys wish to "open" this console a little more : http://www.zonadepruebas.com/modules/newbb...418&forum=8





Also there is more pictures of the inside Here


----------



## .Chris (Feb 21, 2011)

I found this product a while back. What games does it support?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Comes with 60 built in* neogeo-cps1-pgm and 2 gameboy advance games*.Emulation is almost perfect and fullscreen.Avi video files play awesome.Very easy to use,compact and has very low power consumption.
> 
> Can also play *NES,Gameboy,Gameboy Color,Master System,Game Gear,Zx Spectrum* roms ONLY through gb advance emulation(you need a gbadvance rom build tool)


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone to test what this guy claim ? :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I play successully additional games on from my microsd card :
> 
> 1 - find and download BIOS files : pgm.zip and neogeo.zip. This is a must to play more games.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Another World (Apr 19, 2011)

anyone try the dingoo conversion tools to convert the neogeo and cps roms? most probably this thing is running a similiar set of emulators.

-another world


----------



## deathking (Apr 19, 2011)

there has been some hacking for this with the memory dumped but it seems like its completely stopped - so far im regretting my purchases and feel like i should of purchased another a320


----------



## indask8 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just have taken my GameBox from my drawer to test this (at first I wanted to wait until saturday to try, but I was too curious).

-I put a fresh neogeo.zip + pgm on my microSD, I add some games freshly taken from my dingoo.

I turn on...

"NO SUCH FILE".

Maybe there is several firmware version of that gamebox, I got one of the very first.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you able to load gba games from your microSD ?


----------



## indask8 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes .gba games works fine.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 19, 2011)

Which size is your microSD ? FAT16 or FAT32 ?


----------



## indask8 (Apr 19, 2011)

My microSD is 2GB, FAT16.

I'll try with FAT32 but I think it will be worse.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep. 

BTW, there is another guy who claim this work (thanks for the heads up).

http://boards.dingoonity.org/other-game-sy...29688/#msg29688


----------



## indask8 (Apr 19, 2011)

My card formatted in FAT32 is recognized, but I only see my 4 GBA homebrew.

It's probably still true, but we'll need some more details: (Firmware of the gamebox, CRC32 of the neogeo and pgm bios, tools used for converting the CPS / neogeo roms)


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 23, 2011)

There seems to have 2 hardware revision according to this news on Dingoo-scene

Which one you have ?


----------



## indask8 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have V1.0 Build 7c1.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 23, 2011)

Now maybe those spanish guys will found how to fully update the firmware on this console.
It's your last hope ...


----------



## indask8 (Apr 23, 2011)

... or the makers of that console get their fingers out of their a**, and give a proper firmware update, that's a shame they were pretty active at the time they were selling their ps3 dongle (last update is 2011.03.26 less than one month ago), but they don't give any news or update about their console/jamma arcade board


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe this console can't be updated without the usb hardware modification ?


----------



## indask8 (May 24, 2011)

Finally something interesting an that seems to work for everyone (me included):

Install games on gamebox internal memory

Video

There is 1.75GB total space inside the gamebox with 1.45GB taken by the games, the microSD card reader also appear.

I just tried with Mercs (CPS1 game, missing from the set included in the console) it works.


----------



## Mbmax (May 24, 2011)

Hey ! Thanks for the heads up boudincaca.


----------



## Mbmax (May 28, 2011)

Here is some information again about the gamebox. It seems there is 2 hardware revision, green and red PCB.
The red one got a hidden menu that you can access by holding left button+R1 and press L1 according to a friend of jepalza :



			
				Shin_akuma_Capcom said:
			
		

> [...]
> New gamebox version with new firmware can play cps2 games from sd,and can acess a secret menu.
> You can see in this pics
> http://imageshack.us/m/856/985/24052011099.jpg
> ...



Source

Another info that came  from booboo's blog. He is currently working on a Dingux port for the Ingenic JZ4755 for an unknown console hand-held. But he said this port could be benefit to the Gamebox too.

Time to see if i can grab a red pcb gamebox.


----------

